# Best Beginning Orchids



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

What are some hardy orchids? What are cheaper ones? And what in your opinion is the best looking? We’re is starting our vegetable garden and I thinking about adding more plants to my 55 gallon greenhouse. Thanks for your time!


----------



## VERN-O (Oct 30, 2017)

Haraella retrocalla 

IOSPE PHOTOS

Very forgiving, very affordable, very beautiful


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

I also say Haraella Retrocalla, big flowers on tiny plant and blooms often.
Pleurothallis grobyi is another easy one.
It really depends on what kind of look you are going for. Some are free flowering, others once in certain season/conditions. 

Andy's orchids has a search function for vivarium friendly Orchids 
and here's an awesome guide by one of our members:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/261146-total-n00bs-cheat-sheet-orchids-terrariums.html


----------



## Troutbum14 (Jan 10, 2018)

Another small and pretty easy one is Psygmorchis pusilla.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

charoozz520 said:


> I also say Haraella Retrocalla, big flowers on tiny plant and blooms often.
> Pleurothallis grobyi is another easy one.
> It really depends on what kind of look you are going for. Some are free flowering, others once in certain season/conditions.
> 
> ...


Thanks don’t know how I didn’t find this. Thanks again. 

Out of the given thread H. retrocalla, actually turned out to be my favorite. I’m going to also to get some pitcher plants as well.


----------



## Cairo (May 31, 2015)

Pleurothallis grobyi, easy to grow and blooms several times a year.


----------



## Bluelan (Feb 25, 2014)

Scaphosepalum rapax, easy to grow and blooms through out the year.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Roscoe09 said:


> I’m going to also to get some pitcher plants as well.


If by pitcher plants you mean Sarracenia sp, these are _not_ good viv plants - they require too much light and a winter dormancy.

Nepenthes sp pitcher plants are better suited to an always warm/moist viv, but they also need bright light to grow well and produce pitchers - and most of them are larger-growing than can fit in smaller vivs.


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Masdevallia nidifica is awesome. Grows fast enough to split off occasionally, and blooms multiple times a year. Gets a bit of color in the leaves and flowers when in strong light too.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

kimcmich said:


> If by pitcher plants you mean Sarracenia sp, these are _not_ good viv plants - they require too much light and a winter dormancy.
> 
> Nepenthes sp pitcher plants are better suited to an always warm/moist viv, but they also need bright light to grow well and produce pitchers - and most of them are larger-growing than can fit in smaller vivs.


Yes I was looking into Nepenthes.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the help. I’ve been looking into websites that sell orchids.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Roscoe09 said:


> Yes I was looking into Nepenthes.


If you are looking to grow Nepenthes, make sure you pick Lowland/Intermediate species. Highland species require a huge drop in temperature at night time (low 60s-50s). Unfortunately most of the smaller species are highlands. Lowland species usually get huge.

How big is your tank? 
If you really want to try Nepenthes, I would recommend Nepenthes Bellii or ampullaria.
Ampullaria is unique that even though they vine like all other Nepenthes, they will actually develop a massive group of pitchers at the base of the plants and you can just cut the vine to keep the pitches on the bottom which I think will look nice in a big size tank. I currently have one in my carnivorous terrarium growing and might try it in a tank once it's big enough to make a cutting.

Due note that even though these are consider "smaller" species they still get to a decent size and will most likely outgrow your tank.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

charoozz520 said:


> If you are looking to grow Nepenthes, make sure you pick Lowland/Intermediate species. Highland species require a huge drop in temperature at night time (low 60s-50s). Unfortunately most of the smaller species are highlands. Lowland species usually get huge.
> 
> How big is your tank?
> If you really want to try Nepenthes, I would recommend Nepenthes Bellii or ampullaria.
> ...


I’m not planning on putting them into tanks currently as you said they would out grow too big for my tanks. I plan to put some in my 55 gallon planter tank but currently I have no vivs large enough. Thanks for the recommendation I’ll look into those species. 
Could I make a vivarium for smaller highland nepenthes and just not add any frogs? The room where I’d put it gets to 62F and maybe add a fan to make it cooler. Thanks again.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Roscoe09 said:


> I’m not planning on putting them into tanks currently as you said they would out grow too big for my tanks. I plan to put some in my 55 gallon planter tank but currently I have no vivs large enough. Thanks for the recommendation I’ll look into those species.
> Could I make a vivarium for smaller highland nepenthes and just not add any frogs? The room where I’d put it gets to 62F and maybe add a fan to make it cooler. Thanks again.


Ah sorry my fault, not sure why I just assume it was going to be for frogs.
Yes you certainly can! I have an intermediate/highland setup in a 18 x 18 x 24 exo terra. Highland usually take longer time to grow and stay smaller.

Here a picture of mine setup for some Nepenthes and Utricularia:










Nepenthes Burkei x Hamata









Nepenthes aristolochioides x spectabilis









Utricularia Alpina Flower:









I would also recommend Nepenthes glabrata as it stays really small as well.

Here's a handy dandy chart on what temperatures each species prefer:


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

charoozz520 said:


> Ah sorry my fault, not sure why I just assume it was going to be for frogs.
> Yes you certainly can! I have an intermediate/highland setup in a 18 x 18 x 24 exo terra. Highland usually take longer time to grow and stay smaller.
> 
> Here a picture of mine setup for some Nepenthes and Utricularia:
> ...


Cool thanks! My bad for not mentioning it. Nepenthes aristolochioides x spectabilis looks awesome how much did you get it for? Thanks again.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

I got mine for around $16-$18 from Native Exotics, Ryan is awesome and a pleasure to work with. About 90% of my Nepenthes are from him and they are always healthy and beautiful. But since you are further west, you can also check out Predatory Plants, I only ordered Utricularias from them so not sure how well their Nepenthes are.


----------



## dex356 (Jan 6, 2018)

I would look into miniature, cool growing orchids from the Andean Mountains... Most are easy to grow and can be very rewarding! Look at joining a local Orchid Club and/or visit some Orchid growers.... ASK questions...ie Easy to grow? Easy to bloom? How often do they bloom? How long does the blooms last? Is the Orchid good for a terrarium? How large are the blooms?

Be careful... Orchids are as addicting as Dart Frogs!!!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Our Jewel Orchids do well in vivariums and are easy to care for as houseplants as well! We have 3 beautiful varieties in stock now!


----------

